# St Simons at Xmastime



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

I wouldn't count on flood tide fishing to be too productive during the winter months. I would focus more on low tide fishing but Rob and Scott of southeastern angling each have skiffs and do a lot of winter time inshore fishing so they'll let you know whats best.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Can't go wrong with Captains Rob and Scott Owens any time of year.


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

Just fished w Rob yesterday! If the weather is right the low tide fishing can be good that time of year. Like others have said the flood tide stuff kind of slows down after October due to water temp and other reasons. If he’s not available Scott also has has a poling skiff like others have said. They’re fishy guys and a blast to fish with!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call him and see what he thinks. A good guide will be honest and tell you what to expect.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

GAFlyFisher said:


> Just fished w Rob yesterday! If the weather is right the low tide fishing can be good that time of year. Like others have said the flood tide stuff kind of slows down after October due to water temp and other reasons. If he’s not available Scott also has has a poling skiff like others have said. They’re fishy guys and a blast to fish with!


How was the water quality? Oil in places? Everywhere? Been itching to head that way again soon. Did you fish around St Simon’s?


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> How was the water quality? Oil in places? Everywhere? Been itching to head that way again soon. Did you fish around St Simon’s?


The fishing is great! I personally don’t think it’ll impact the catch and release fishing in the short run. I wouldn’t eat any fish in the st Simons sound as that is where the most impact has been, but there are plenty of places to fish away from the spill. The containment crews are working hard.


----------

